# So hopefully today will be the day...



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

After almost 2 months of not having any idea what is going on with my thyroid, I'm praying for an answer today. I don't care what it is...any answer is better than non at all. My last apt with my endo was very frustrating to the point that my depression has increased more than it ever has. She and her NP were looking over all my lab and ultrasound results and I heard a few times from the NP "that doesn't look that good." Then at one point I heard the NP say "That's very high" and I know she was talking about the Antithyroglobulin ab levels of 654 norms 0-40. I then heard the endo say "Oh I've seen them in the thousands", like it was nothing. I wanted to take my shoe of and hit her with it. She never went over my ultrasound results with me. My TSH at that time was .07 which was higher than the 3 weeks before at .006 so she said "I just think have had some inflammation and its clearing up." Based on what? Anyway I went this AM and when they guy went to give me the pill to take I told him that I hope I wasn't supposed to prep in anyway for this test because my endo office gave me NO instructions what-so-ever on what to do. He then asked me if I had taken my thyroid medicine that morning. I informed him that I was not taking anything because she can't figure out what's wrong with me..only that some stuff shows up but she's not sure what. I broke down and cried to this man. I told him how tired I am if waiting and he said that they will know something today if anything is wrong with my thyroid. I explained to him how that office never calls and make you wait weeks for apts...when all you want to know is WHAT IS WRONG!!! He said he wished he could help me. So in a few hours I shall go have my scan and get the disc. I called the office and told them they will get the radiology report today and I am expecting someone to call me TODAY with the results but I cannot make it over there to drop of the disc bc 1) im not allowed to drive bc my meds sedate me 2) My husband has to pick up our child from school and 3) because he has to get back to work. I informed the answering machine since you dont' ever get a real person that I'll drop off the disc tomorrow after my husband takes me to get another MRI on my back. Oh and I called my GP and asked if they had any records yet from that office and that I want to be referred to another office just bc I don't like how things are being kept from me and my other doctors and how they never seem to get the messages you leave them. SOOOOOOO..If I'm able I'll post pics from the scan so you guys can give me your opinions. I know you guys are NOT doctors...but sometimes it just helps guessing about things to occupy time until you can get the real answer.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> After almost 2 months of not having any idea what is going on with my thyroid, I'm praying for an answer today. I don't care what it is...any answer is better than non at all. My last apt with my endo was very frustrating to the point that my depression has increased more than it ever has. She and her NP were looking over all my lab and ultrasound results and I heard a few times from the NP "that doesn't look that good." Then at one point I heard the NP say "That's very high" and I know she was talking about the Antithyroglobulin ab levels of 654 norms 0-40. I then heard the endo say "Oh I've seen them in the thousands", like it was nothing. I wanted to take my shoe of and hit her with it. She never went over my ultrasound results with me. My TSH at that time was .07 which was higher than the 3 weeks before at .006 so she said "I just think have had some inflammation and its clearing up." Based on what? Anyway I went this AM and when they guy went to give me the pill to take I told him that I hope I wasn't supposed to prep in anyway for this test because my endo office gave me NO instructions what-so-ever on what to do. He then asked me if I had taken my thyroid medicine that morning. I informed him that I was not taking anything because she can't figure out what's wrong with me..only that some stuff shows up but she's not sure what. I broke down and cried to this man. I told him how tired I am if waiting and he said that they will know something today if anything is wrong with my thyroid. I explained to him how that office never calls and make you wait weeks for apts...when all you want to know is WHAT IS WRONG!!! He said he wished he could help me. So in a few hours I shall go have my scan and get the disc. I called the office and told them they will get the radiology report today and I am expecting someone to call me TODAY with the results but I cannot make it over there to drop of the disc bc 1) im not allowed to drive bc my meds sedate me 2) My husband has to pick up our child from school and 3) because he has to get back to work. I informed the answering machine since you dont' ever get a real person that I'll drop off the disc tomorrow after my husband takes me to get another MRI on my back. Oh and I called my GP and asked if they had any records yet from that office and that I want to be referred to another office just bc I don't like how things are being kept from me and my other doctors and how they never seem to get the messages you leave them. SOOOOOOO..If I'm able I'll post pics from the scan so you guys can give me your opinions. I know you guys are NOT doctors...but sometimes it just helps guessing about things to occupy time until you can get the real answer.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; honey bunny!!! I sure do hope you get some answers today and when you do we will all be anxious to hear about it.

Many of us here have walked in your shoes for a time. It can be very exasperating and disappointing.

Just know we are here for you at all times.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I am so sorry you are this frustrated....and I don't blame you one bit! I do hope you have some answers very, very soon!


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

So here is my picture









and though i dont have a report yet it does say that at 6 hours my uptake was 21.3% which is high. so...so far ive got that...which could mean graves or hashis....ive got antithyroglobulin at 654 which usually means hashis...and i have a very low tsh means hyper...??? other lab as far as i know is normal bc she hasnt told me any different. opinions?


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

any ideas? they never called me back yesterday...typical.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> So here is my picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems that you may have some cold spots but I certainly am not in a position to evaluate.
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/385301-overview

High Thyroglobulin Ab is "suggestive" of cancer actually. So, I am glad you have had this RAIU and I for one will be anxious to hear the full results and recommendations.

It looks like for sure you are hyperthyroid based on that 6 hour uptake.

It was super you were able to post some pictures for us. That is awesome!

How are you feeling?


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks andros. Actually I feel like crap but I did eat a sandwich today and thats about the most Ive eaten since last monday. I'm so depressed bc no one is giving answers to me. As I was in another place having another MRI on my back my hubby took the disc to the endo office and asked if someone would call with the results. They told him thats not how they do things. When she gets her information and looks at it all, then she will let them know when to schedule me an apt. That really REALLY didn't sit well with me. So...who knows whats wrong and how long I'll have to wait to find out what's wrong bc of this endo. In the meantime I'm had another MRI with contrast my first since my august back fusion to see if they can tell me why im still in so much pain. God only knows...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> Thanks andros. Actually I feel like crap but I did eat a sandwich today and thats about the most Ive eaten since last monday. I'm so depressed bc no one is giving answers to me. As I was in another place having another MRI on my back my hubby took the disc to the endo office and asked if someone would call with the results. They told him thats not how they do things. When she gets her information and looks at it all, then she will let them know when to schedule me an apt. That really REALLY didn't sit well with me. So...who knows whats wrong and how long I'll have to wait to find out what's wrong bc of this endo. In the meantime I'm had another MRI with contrast my first since my august back fusion to see if they can tell me why im still in so much pain. God only knows...


I will tell you that having your thyroid numbers just right, goes a long way to helping back pain. You would not think that but it is true. Mainly because when the numbers are not right, most patients have peripheral neuropathy which causes inflamed ganglia (nerve endings) and if you have back injuries, you do not want this.

This is first-hand experience.

Let's hope your doc gets with you soon on the RAIU but firstly she does have to wait on the "full reading and comments" by the radiologist.

Meanwhile, take care of yourself. Do you take Omega III? When I had such a bad time w/my back injuries, the chiro had me on 7000 mgs. of Flaxseed Oil per day for pain and inflammation.

Since then, I am sure to take 2 Grams of Omega III and 1 Gram of Omega VI every single day.


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

I was just prescribed toridol every other day...and of course i got all these other drugs that i have to be careful now bc the toridol. I had back surgery bc I have inherited disc degenerative disease. i have been in much worse pain since the sugery..almost like something is really rubbing and irritating my nerves down there. Oh the endo....she has the radiology report. She has all the test results. She's prolly doing what the rest of us do and is googling the info to see what diagnosis she comes up with. Who knows....I'm just ready had have life in me again. My husband keeps trying to shut me up bc my angry outburst bc that isn't like me..im dont curse, i dont talk negative about people but everything going on i find that i just dont give a ratts hiney about any of it. Hopefully they'll call me and get me in soon..as soon as google gives her a diagnosis for me. LOL!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> I was just prescribed toridol every other day...and of course i got all these other drugs that i have to be careful now bc the toridol. I had back surgery bc I have inherited disc degenerative disease. i have been in much worse pain since the sugery..almost like something is really rubbing and irritating my nerves down there. Oh the endo....she has the radiology report. She has all the test results. She's prolly doing what the rest of us do and is googling the info to see what diagnosis she comes up with. Who knows....I'm just ready had have life in me again. My husband keeps trying to shut me up bc my angry outburst bc that isn't like me..im dont curse, i dont talk negative about people but everything going on i find that i just dont give a ratts hiney about any of it. Hopefully they'll call me and get me in soon..as soon as google gives her a diagnosis for me. LOL!


Sooner or later, life can bring us to our knees. You are in horrible pain, you are on all these meds for it and you have a thyroid problem too..................

I can only speak for myself; I understand completely.

Wonder how long you have had thyroid disease. It is so insideous. Not good for the degenerative osteoporosis. Is that what it is?


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

not sure of anything yet..hopefully ill have some answers before im 50...lol!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your pain. I also have degenerative disc disease, had a spinal fusion etc. I have also had a thyroid problem for a long time. In a little research I have done lately, I have found that there is a vitamin deficiency(can't remember right now which one), it also goes along with being hyperthyroid that goes along with causing spine degeneration, a vicious cycle.

Last spring, my dad and I had consecutive appointments with the spine surgeon, and my 83 year old father's spine looks so much better than mine on an x-ray that you would swear my x-ray belongs to him. This just reinforced my feelings that thyroid problems are so overlooked that so much other damage is caused to our bodies because of this imbalance.

So sorry about the rant, and hijacking your thread. I do hope some medical person will treat you and that you will feel better because you deserve so much more than a life filled with pain.


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

no webster you are fine! im sure there is a connection to it all somehow. i just wish my doctors here were smart enough to figure it all out.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

webster2 said:


> This just reinforced my feelings that thyroid problems are so overlooked that so much other damage is caused to our bodies because of this imbalance.


So, so true, and so, so sad.


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

so yesterday i called my GP and told them i wanted to be set up for a second opinion bc the way my current endo office is worked and how everything to her seems fine. they are working on that second opinion and the nurse asked about what the uptake scan said and i told her that they could get it from the hospital. so she got it and called me back and said it said that im uptaking very quickly and asked if i had goiters. i told her i dont think i do but the endo never discussed the ultrasound results with me last apt. she said something is causing such an increase and she will have my chart with her daily calling the other office to try to get me worked in asap. later on my hubby answers my phone and its the current endo office giving me an apt for december 5th. wow..thats a long time. he asked if anything was sooner but she said no and besides the doctor said my uptake scan was normal. im soooooo confused here.....how can i be uptaking so quickly and the radiologist say this in the report but everything is hunkydory???? plus my very low tsh...plus my very high antithyroglobulin levels. im just a spitting image of health arent i. i know when i have the CORRECT answers and see a doctor who has a CLUE what they are doing then I'll repent for calling her an IDIOT!!! But until then...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Go with your gut, charliehorse! 2nd opinion all the way...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> so yesterday i called my GP and told them i wanted to be set up for a second opinion bc the way my current endo office is worked and how everything to her seems fine. they are working on that second opinion and the nurse asked about what the uptake scan said and i told her that they could get it from the hospital. so she got it and called me back and said it said that im uptaking very quickly and asked if i had goiters. i told her i dont think i do but the endo never discussed the ultrasound results with me last apt. she said something is causing such an increase and she will have my chart with her daily calling the other office to try to get me worked in asap. later on my hubby answers my phone and its the current endo office giving me an apt for december 5th. wow..thats a long time. he asked if anything was sooner but she said no and besides the doctor said my uptake scan was normal. im soooooo confused here.....how can i be uptaking so quickly and the radiologist say this in the report but everything is hunkydory???? plus my very low tsh...plus my very high antithyroglobulin levels. im just a spitting image of health arent i. i know when i have the CORRECT answers and see a doctor who has a CLUE what they are doing then I'll repent for calling her an IDIOT!!! But until then...


OMG!!! Run from that doctor. And when you feel better, you might write a letter to your insurance company and the AMA as well.

I am praying you get in ASAP with this new doc. Even the lady on the phone "knew" your uptake was high and she was not a doctor for Pete's sakes.

Lord help us all!!

Honey Bunny; listen to me. DO NOT DOUBT YOUR SELF, trust your instincts. You do have it right even though you are being fluffed off. This is the new game they play; it's called pass the buck. In this case, pass the patient.


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

thanks octavia! I just need some serious intervention from God to get this taken care of. I miss living...but I keep that hope that one day I'll have that feeling again!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

charliehorse said:


> thanks octavia! I just need some serious intervention from God to get this taken care of. I miss living...but I keep that hope that one day I'll have that feeling again!!


ooooohhhhhhhh...you'll get there again...it's just slow. I will pray for you.

For now, here's a hug: :hugs:


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

Andros said:


> OMG!!! Run from that doctor. And when you feel better, you might write a letter to your insurance company and the AMA as well.
> 
> I am praying you get in ASAP with this new doc. Even the lady on the phone "knew" your uptake was high and she was not a doctor for Pete's sakes.
> 
> ...


Andros...I'm running as fast as this weak body can go! LOL. I even knew the intake was to quick. I googled "normal thyroid uptake scan" and it gave the base levels and mine at 6 hours was what it should have been around 24. The endo has the report stating this also. It's the waiting game again..atleast with the 2nd opinion she'll have all the test already done. With reports and all...I don't get why she isn't seeing whats there...God help me get a second opinion soon. Grant me this miracle!!!!


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

and for all of ya'll who have been supportive and encouraging to me :hugs: to you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> and for all of ya'll who have been supportive and encouraging to me :hugs: to you.


And huggles back!!! You can count on us. There is going to be a breakthrough for you. The pendulum always swings the other way.

You "are" loved!!!


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

im going to go see an ear nose and throat doctor monday. my friend who is having thyroid issues also saw him for a 2nd opinion and he ordered some test. im praying he will see that something is wrong and GOD GIVE HIM WISDOM to know what is wrong and medicate me accordingly. I've used him before for my hearing and sinus issues and I really like him. plus, they are rushing me through the back so i can get quicker treatment. THANK GOD! Hopefully he will be able to help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> im going to go see an ear nose and throat doctor monday. my friend who is having thyroid issues also saw him for a 2nd opinion and he ordered some test. im praying he will see that something is wrong and GOD GIVE HIM WISDOM to know what is wrong and medicate me accordingly. I've used him before for my hearing and sinus issues and I really like him. plus, they are rushing me through the back so i can get quicker treatment. THANK GOD! Hopefully he will be able to help.


It will be a long weekend!! Saying prayers and keeping fingers crossed for you!

I put a lot of stock in ENT when it comes to thyroid.


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

thanks! prayers are prolly the only thing getting me though this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> thanks! prayers are prolly the only thing getting me though this.


I could not agree more. We cannot walk the walk alone.


----------

